# Mk1 TT PAINT ENCHANCEMENT & 3 COATS OF GTECHNIQ EXO



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello all,

Not many shots of this detail as it took ages and had to crack on. This was carried out over three days. Enhancement detail using the Rupes Bigfoot and Scholl S40. Thorough IPA wipe down followed and then three coats of Gtechniq Exo applied one day at a time.

The result was one very, very well protected TT and the paint looking like absolute glass.

A few snaps.

During the machine polishing process.


Mirror finish.






After the coatings had cured the car was brought out into the sunshine. What a finish!!







Thanks for looking!


----------



## DunnersTT (Jul 3, 2008)

Great work as always 8)


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Cheers!


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Looks stunning great job 8)


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Cheers PM'd you!


----------



## nicksttv6 (Aug 25, 2011)

Top Job!!! 8)

nick.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks Nick!


----------



## Yesj (Nov 12, 2014)

looking good!


----------

